# Housing Development



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

The home owners association we take care of has asked me if Iwas able to sweep the streets, I have a skid steer and have access to a pickup broom. There is 1.1 miles of pavement around 25 foot wide. Do you guys charge per sq ft? if so a ball park figure, Yes I know everyone has a different price but I would like to be in a general ball park.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Charge by the hour same as you would for snow, will you be hauling the spoil away how will you manage that?


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

Chineau;1812024 said:


> Charge by the hour same as you would for snow, will you be hauling the spoil away how will you manage that?


Yes, I'll have my dump over there and just unload the broom into the bed.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you know the performance of your particular skid with the p/u broom you have access to? Have you ran it on your machine before? 

I don't own a p/u broom, but have rented them before. 1 time I did a 1/4mile of road, that was about 40ft wide, in about an 1.5hrs. The road was VERY dirty...caked on mud down each side 3-5ft out & lots of dust/gravel/etc on the road. All material was transported in the p/u broom about 1/4 mile away from road & dumped(2speed was nice for this). The machine I used was high flow also, which was helpful. Also, the p/u broom I was using was over 6ft wide & a newer model w/combination poly/steel bristles.

Not 100%, but fwiw, I think I set my speed controller on the skid @ around 3-4mph for most of the work..?.?.


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

snocrete;1812294 said:


> Do you know the performance of your particular skid with the p/u broom you have access to? Have you ran it on your machine before?
> 
> I don't own a p/u broom, but have rented them before. 1 time I did a 1/4mile of road, that was about 40ft wide, in about an 1.5hrs. The road was VERY dirty...caked on mud down each side 3-5ft out & lots of dust/gravel/etc on the road. All material was transported in the p/u broom about 1/4 mile away from road & dumped(2speed was nice for this). The machine I used was high flow also, which was helpful. Also, the p/u broom I was using was over 6ft wide & a newer model w/combination poly/steel bristles.
> 
> Not 100%, but fwiw, I think I set my speed controller on the skid @ around 3-4mph for most of the work..?.?.


There is not much debris, Id say half dump trailer load at most. It will take 4 swaths to get the whole road plus the culdisacs.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like about 2hrs work (at the most), from start to loading up & pulling away.


----------

